# Nottingham Dot to Dot Festival



## 8ball (May 21, 2007)

My mate is poorly and can't make it this year.

Any Urbs going along that need a ticket or want to get an extra one at cheaper than regular price - my mate would like to recoup as much of the price as he can.

Should be a good 'un:

http://www.rescuerooms.com/

e2a - sorry if this falls foul of FAQ in any way - I couldn't find anything


----------



## Supine (May 23, 2007)

not me, party in a field this w/e then back to notts for boogaloo at the nags head.


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2007)

Actually managed to get a refund on it yesterday - result!!  

I think they're pretty confident of selling out.


----------

